# If you had to spend $1,000...



## marie1128 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am getting about 12k dollars from an inheritance at the end of the month. I'd like to get some gear, books, programs, etc, that all equals out to be 1000 dollars. I'd like to stay with Canon products. I think I would like to get an editing program. I'm still fairly new to my camera, but I know it well enough to be confident when taking pictures. I take pictures of everything (daily life with my one year old, trying to do his one year pictures, vacations, etc.), and my signature says what I have.
If you recommend books, please be specific. Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2013)

I would buy John Hedgcoe's classic book, "Complete Guide To Photography", so you can learn how to see pictures, and how to find and identify types of lighting conditions, and learn the types of things that make up good photographs. SKIP all the new digital photography books that are basically recipe books, and learn the real, underlying "basics" of how pictures are made...if you need to learn how to run your specific camera model, the Canon instruction book is what you need to read.

Software? Buy Lightroom 5, and learn to use it.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2013)

There is a lot that you could do with $1,000 for photography. As far as editing, I would recomment Lightroom 5, that is about $175 and the rest I would look at getting some more glass.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I would buy John Hedgcoe's classic book, "Complete Guide To Photography", so you can learn how to see pictures, and how to find and identify types of lighting conditions, and learn the types of things that make up good photographs. SKIP all the new digital photography books that are basically recipe books, and learn the real, underlying "basics" of how pictures are made...if you need to learn how to run your specific camera model, the Canon instruction book is what you need to read.
> 
> Software? Buy Lightroom 5, and learn to use it.



Typing our post at the same time, it occurs to me that Derrel's brainwashing is working. (Well except for that whole Nikon thing)


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 1, 2013)

As I'm sure you're aware, it's pretty easy to burn through $1,000 or more on even one lens.  Given that you want to get an editing program, though, I agree that Lightroom is the way to go.  If you're feeling patient, you might just see it go on sale over the coming weeks.  I also noticed that you're looking at Canon's 50mm f/1.8 lens, and I think that's also a good buy.  It's not super fast to focus, which could be an issue chasing your kids around, but at around $100, it's still among the best bang-for-your-buck lenses you can find, and it's a passable portrait option for a crop-sensor camera.

One of the biggest revelations for me as I worked my way up the DSLR learning curve was off-camera lighting.  I purchased a cheap manual flash pretty early on, but if I were starting today, I think I'd just go straight for something like the Yonnuo YN-565EX, which supports ETTL and HSS for around $100.  The Canon alternative, by the way, is around $500.  While you're at it, Yongnuo's YN-622c triggers also support ETTL and HSS, and work great with the 565EX.  They're around $85.  

One of the benefits of a strobe is that you'll be able to supplement available lighting to help with the (relatively) slow kit lens you've got.  It would be great to be able to start right out buying fast (f/2.8) lenses across the board, but you'll chew through your budget in no time that way.  The artificial light of the strobe might never be quite as nice as all natural light, but it's a great way to leverage entry-level lenses for a while, in addition to opening up a whole gamut of light-shaping possibilities (see strobist).

After all that, you'd be about half-way through your budget, and I do believe I might take a little break and think about where you want to go after that -- chances are, you're either going to want to upgrade your kit lens or start looking at something a little longer (70mm+), but that choice depends greatly on your specific needs.

Also not mentioned is a tripod; I'd be lost without one, but it may not be a great benefit to you if you're chasing kids.  Vacations, though, would be another story.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 1, 2013)

If you're a student I'd recommend buying the adobe creative cloud rather than investing hundreds into a piece of software (Admittedly I did this with CS5 and now find it obsolete) this is just £15 a month and you get access to ALL adobe software.

In terms of books I'd Recommend David Bates - Photography Key Concepts (brilliant read in all aspects of photography)

 Research what type of photography you like, if its landscape then invest in artists books such as Jem Southam or Portraiture, Marco Grob

In terms of camera I'd Recommend a Eos 550D if you haven't already got a Decent DSLR.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2013)

I would invest instead. Stocks are doing well these days.  Most books can be checked out at the library. Adobe software programs have a 30 day trial membership as well so you can check them out. YouTube is also a great free resource for learning editing software.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I would invest instead. Stocks are doing well these days.  Most books can be checked out at the library. Adobe software programs have a 30 day trial membership as well so you can check them out. YouTube is also a great free resource for learning editing software.



Brains and looks. Guess all she needs you guys for is your braun.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> I am getting about 12k dollars from an inheritance at the end of the month. I'd like to get some gear, books, programs, etc, that all equals out to be 1000 dollars. I'd like to stay with Canon products. I think I would like to get an editing program. I'm still fairly new to my camera, but I know it well enough to be confident when taking pictures. I take pictures of everything (daily life with my one year old, trying to do his one year pictures, vacations, etc.), and my signature says what I have.
> If you recommend books, please be specific. Thanks!




Ok, so you have a canon t5i.  Do you find it works for your needs?  If your satisfied with it and it's working for you then there really isn't much point in upgrading the body.  If however you find you are missing shots say because the camera doesn't shoot fast enough for you or that your disatisfied with the image quality or whatever it happens to be, then it might be time to consider an upgrade.

Next do the same thing with the lenses.  Are they meeting your needs?  Is there a lens that would do a better job or fulfill a certain need for you that isn't currently being fulfilled?  If so then now would be a good time to think about maybe purchasing another lens or two - keep in mind that when you buy the better glass it's something you can still use the next time you upgrade your camera body, so try to think about it from the standpoint of "I'll probably be using this lens for the next several years if not longer" when evaluating if you really need it or not.  But again if what you have now is getting the job done, not much point in upgrading just to say that you upgraded.

Then I'd go through your accessories with pretty much the same mindset.  "Do I own a tripod.  If so is it meeting my needs.  Would it be beneficial to upgrade to something better".   Evaluate each piece of equipment you have and ask yourself if an upgrade is necessary and will it really benefit your photography.  Then go out and buy what you need.

So now the tricky part - if you have money left over, and if you do the above you most likely will have, put it away.  Take it and put it in a savings account, or in the mattress, or in a sock, or whatever it is you do with money you want to hang onto for a while.  Save it for a time when you might need a new camera body or lens, as opposed to just buying one out of impulse.  Try to think of it this way, the longer you can put off buying the better it is for you, since as the newer technology hits the market the stuff that is top of the line and out of reach now might be available used and be a lot more affordable in a few months.

Just my 2 cents worth of course, but that would be my recommendation.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Lightroom 5 student approx. $80


----------



## marie1128 (Nov 1, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> marie1128 said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting about 12k dollars from an inheritance at the end of the month. I'd like to get some gear, books, programs, etc, that all equals out to be 1000 dollars. I'd like to stay with Canon products. I think I would like to get an editing program. I'm still fairly new to my camera, but I know it well enough to be confident when taking pictures. I take pictures of everything (daily life with my one year old, trying to do his one year pictures, vacations, etc.), and my signature says what I have.
> ...



Thank you for the advice!

Thank you to everyone else as well!


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2013)

Photographer knowledge and skill has a major impact on image quality.
If you're not happy with the image quality your equipment provides, the least expensive and most productive upgrade is to upgrade the photographer's knowledge and skill.
Many people spend money upgrading equipment only to be disappointed that there is little, if any, improvement in the quality of their photographs.

There are free, open source image editing applications like GIMP.org and Photoscape.org.
Your T5i came with image editing software - Canon's Digital Photo Professional (DPP).

Lighting, composition, and effectively controlling depth-of-field are keys to pleasing photos.
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/
Strobist: Lighting 101


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2013)

ronlane said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I would invest instead. Stocks are doing well these days.  Most books can be checked out at the library. Adobe software programs have a 30 day trial membership as well so you can check them out. YouTube is also a great free resource for learning editing software.
> ...


I need a man for other things too.......like to cuddle.


----------



## texkam (Nov 1, 2013)

As Kathy suggests, hang on to your money and buy equipment when needed. As you gain experience you will learn where you are limited in terms of gear.




> I think I would like to get an editing program.


When this changes to " I really need to buy Lightroom/Photoshop because I need/want to be able to do XYZ and what I'm using either can't do that or can't do it well enough, then it's time.


----------



## texkam (Nov 1, 2013)

> I need a man for other things too.......like to cuddle.


Cuddling ............. Uh huh.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a T2i I enjoy a great deal.  The best advise given me was very similar to Robins.photo above  First priority is to LEARN your camera.  Books, YouTube, classes, clubs, meetups, etc. are all helpful.  I was fortunate to spend a week with my son (A semi-professional) to learn most of what I have.  

What I have learned is I really enjoy catching birds in-flight.  My son taught me how, him catching beautiful pics of the birds we saw while I caught fuzzy buzzards (LOL).  But with that I have now captured some really good wildlife action shots, including some really good photos of Blue Heron in-flight.  It takes time and patience, but learn your camera and what you enjoy shooting first.  That will tell you what equipment you need.  

I did recently upgrade to a 7D which I found refurbished and very much "Like New".  But I did that after learning my T2i was too slow to keep up with the flight of the birds.  A couple shots and the T2i stopped and showed "Busy Processing".  The quick Auto-Focus and dual processors (and refurbished price) of the 7D made my decision .  The thing is I made this decision with full knowledge the image quality would be the same.  The sensor in all the Canon crop factor cameras (with the 70D likely a bit better, but not a major difference) are pretty much the same .  I still use my T2i for my not so active experiences, such as landscape, portrait, etc. set to aperture priority for better depth of focus.  The 7D always has my zoom lens on it and is close by set to a fast shutter priority ready to capture something flying by.

Bottom line the T5i you have is a very good camera and most likely all you need in the way of camera body for a very long time unless you see failings in speed or image quality.  If image quality is the issue the next step is a full frame, much above the $1000 you mention.  As far as speed I suspect the only need there is fast moving subjects such as wildlife or action sports, then look at Frames Per second and again a new camera body is most if not more than the money you want to spend.  The best you can do is enjoy and learn the camera you have. Some new glass may be nice but learn what you enjoy first then decide on what is needed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

Lumens said:


> I have a T2i I enjoy a great deal.  The best advise given me was very similar to Robins.photo above  First priority is to LEARN your camera.  Books, YouTube, classes, clubs, meetups, etc. are all helpful.  I was fortunate to spend a week with my son (A semi-professional) to learn most of what I have.
> 
> What I have learned is I really enjoy catching birds in-flight.  My son taught me how, him catching beautiful pics of the birds we saw while I caught fuzzy buzzards (LOL).  But with that I have now captured some really good wildlife action shots, including some really good photos of Blue Heron in-flight.  It takes time and patience, but learn your camera and what you enjoy shooting first.  That will tell you what equipment you need.
> 
> ...



One thought also occurs Lumens.. I'm an amateur wildlife shutterbug myself, and the one thing I found is that a faster shooting speed on the camera makes a big difference, but the speed of the memory card can also make a huge difference as well.  When I first started I was using a standard Class 10 card that had a read/write speed of about 30 mbps.  I found a good deal on a 16 gb card that had a read write speed of 95 mbs, and it was a night and day difference.  Not only did I not overwhelm the camera's buffer as quickly it also took a lot less time for the camera to recover if I did - and wow, was that memory card worth every penny.  Probably the best/cheapest upgrade I've ever made.  I went with the Sandisk Extreme Pro (be careful and check to make sure your getting the 95 mbs version, there's also a 45 mbs version called extreme pro) and I couldn't be happier.  Just ordered the 64 gb version for my d5100.  

DSC_0278 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Random bird pic.. lol


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Nov 2, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Is cuddle code for killing spiders and taking out the trash?

On topic, I'd put aside a few hundred for a speedlight, it'll help you keep the shutter speed up when your 1 year old starts to move at a million miles an hour.


----------

